# Something you're going to change (or try to) in 2017!



## Ellie2210 (Dec 19, 2016)

What area(s) in your life are you unhappy with that need a change? 
For me, this year sort of sucked for a few reasons...
1. Although I am grateful to have a job, I am very unhappy where I am. So I am going to throw my resume out there and hope for the best! 
2. I was dismissed from nursing program last December (very embarrassing) and since then I have been taking classes to bring up my gpa. So the next thing is to apply for programs for the fall. (After being dismissed from an rn program, it is practically impossible to get into another rn program so trying for lpn and surgical tech) 
3. Lastly, I want to find me some LOVE :cuddle

What are yours?? :boogie


----------



## Macros (Dec 11, 2016)

New years resolutions...whoo boy, these are always fun. 

Let's see-
1. Work on trusting someone I normally wouldn't (at least let them get a bit closer)
2. Stay busy/focus on myself (more self-centric)
3. Get into a rhythm of working out regularly (ideally daily) to some degree, and include more greens at every dinner. 
4. Practice Japanese regularly (for the challenge)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

* Career, career, career, I feel like I have huge opportunities right now, huge chances to move ahead or at least get noticed, and I need to take advantage of them. Now.

* Finishing a business degree, I don't have many credits left at all.

* Getting a new car. I need some guidance, a life coach wrt this, ffs. I have a raise that's going to kick in soon and a nice car allowance every month coming soon. Can I afford a Mustang GT convertible 5.0, yeah, I could, no doubt. Do I need to spend my money that way. No, ffs. I need to get something a little more practical but yeah, hopefully I can settle in the middle somewhere.

* I live in a nice neighborhood but might want to relocate closer to my kids and parents

* I need to convince my dad to let me help out in caring for my mom more. That's something my sister and I are both working on and that's not an easy thing to do at all. Convincing your parents that they might need or could use help....helping them to realize that it's OK to have their kids help them....that's not easy, and that's something I'm still trying to figure out how to do. My parents don't need my help, btw, at all right now....my dad doesn't need any help whatsoever. But the day might come when he needs help, and I'm trying to get ready for that. That's not something I want to think about but it's something I need to....think about. My parents are not getting any younger.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

1 Apply and start college, although I'm still very undecided and unsure for which major I want to go for.

2 Get a part-time job, but I have been really scared to get one so far (because my only options had been retail or fast food and all the direct interaction I might need with customers from them has made me not even want to consider it.) Hopefully if some more options have opened up and I can myself out there more I can go for it, because I've really wanted to start working. 

3 Probably working out? This has been a goal I've always neglected or barely worked at, especially since not taking any proper P.E. classes these past two years of school and the fact I've never gotten in any physical activity outside of school whatsoever. (other than walking around the house, eating, and sleeping I suppose. lol)

4. Read more classic novels. Somehow I ended up from always having held a disinterest and even slight dislike for books to feeling like I could almost become a bookworm now. Literature is really something fascinating to indulge and cope with more than I could've thought before.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

-Getting back to my exercise routine
-Cutting more unnecessary sugar from my life 
-Reading more 
-Finally getting my license 
-Working on my social skills 
-Work on finding a good hobby


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

-Fix my sleep schedule to be more consitent
-Drink more water, eat my vitamin D everyday
-Exercise more(this is always every year )
-Be consistent with more things
-Get more organized with all clutter
-Use planner more
-Keep learning more programming and psychology


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Continue to face my fears
~ Treat my gf even better if that is possible, lol. 
~ Continue my fitness lifestyle
~ Be a better driver
~ Better job?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

-Graduate from high school
-Get back to working out
-Try to be a little more social
-Finish an album I've been working on


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Explore more lakes in cali now that I have a more reliable car.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

get healthier.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

No fear, no substance abuse and no depression.

Improve social skills, work smarter, take a Maldives honeymoon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

rdrr said:


> get healthier.


If nothing else I need to do this as well


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

- Half Marathon
- Gain my health back
- Better Diet
- Gain more self esteem / self confidence
- Apply to universities
- Take up biking as a hobby
- Read more books than I did this year (2016)
- Read more fiction books , less self help
- Be at least 60% more ready to move out


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Work on my trust/emotional intimacy issues. It's the next step in working on my social anxiety now that I'm pretty comfortable with small talk in most social settings. I can be sociable, but I don't like people getting too close. I still feel very vulnerable in situations like that, so my avoidant tendencies always take over. But I've been able to open up to a few people this year about my struggles with anxiety and depression. So that's a good start.


----------



## buryhole (Dec 17, 2016)

- get a job or die homeless.
- stop looking at manga/indulge in smutty thoughts inducing my anxiety.
- seriously snap out of it, you don't have the luxury to be a lazy piece of trash until you keep sinking deeper and deeper into the pit never doing anything.
- if you don't want friends/companionship then retreat back into the time you knew you could cope without things like friends and support.
- get out of your head, you don't have the TIME to stall in all those thoughts of bliss unless you want to be in the streets. nobody cares about you but if you want to survive you have to step out of your comfort zone and push those thoughts away. if you were out on the streets right now you wouldn't be able to have any thought other than "i need to survive".
- stop melting and breaking down in public. start making it something you can control because this is do or die.
- wash the dishes faster. you're too slow, chop, chop. set a timer whenever you do something, that way you can pace yourself instead of taking two hours on it. 
- set an alarm to wake up earlier. don't sleep as much as you want and not keep track of the time in a day.
- no taking 3 hour long baths. the redundant silence of wanting to die is painful but you're alive so you have to live through it.
- stop letting your hand becoming so paralyzed in fear that you can't do the one thing you have the passion for and pick up a pencil/drawing tablet and express yourself from scratch.
- teach yourself how to involuntarily blink again. stop separating yourself from reality and train your mind to face what you can't face. stop isolating yourself, snap yourself out of that immediately.
- stop judging others. there's so much pressure and anxiety because it comes back to you in the same measure or worse. you're not tough enough to deal with this at all.
- exercise/sit less being sedentary and move around more. practice walking normally.
- choose the healthy food over the unhealthy meal, eat less, don't focus on eats so much.
- don't log into that one other website you go on to screw around for cheap, short-lasting laughs. it's pathetic and a waste of time even just checking the site after logging in.
- if you listen to music don't become drunk in it, don't become over emotionally winded/dependent and not be able to snap out of it when you want to.
- stop feeling sorry for yourself if your priority is getting by and feeding yourself. be harder on yourself, it'll only get tougher in the outside world so no room for coddling.
- accept the cold reality of everything you face, and become toughened and straightened up as a result.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

-Work on losing more weight and toning my body
-Go out more and socialize
-Cook more
-Volunteer more
-Try and tackle my insecurities and become confident


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

- Bring my GPA back up so that I can still graduate with honors. Focus completely and 100% on school. Finish off the good thing I started and don't let this horrible semester ruin it all. Then, graduate. Not sure at this rate if I should even attempt applying to schools I want to get into yet, however. GET ALL A'S THIS LAST SEMESTER. FINAL STRETCH.

- Make Animation Club at school the coming semester even better than what it was this semester.

That's really all I want. I'm willing to put a total pause on my social life. I just wanna do good. Then if possible.... I want to get into a good art school..... and who knows, maybe by the end of the year I'll be going to a new school AND CHRONICLES OF ELYRIA WILL BE OUT I HOPE BY THEN HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. If not then I want to train for a tattoo apprenticeship.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Interact with my instructors more (I'm extremely afraid of them)
Become friends with people from other majors
Follow performing arts and exhibitions and watch/visit them
Read more books
Always cook here and don't eat outside and save money
Don't sleep that much
...


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

get one year older


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Stay the exact same age


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Stop everyone else from getting older but in doing so age incredibly quickly myself.


----------



## afeerah (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd like toearn better photo editing tactics, improve on my body and mind, then get a new job and become servial to my job and parents. So photos: body/mind: job/family. Simple, time consuming, purposeful life.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Get a job I hope...I've been trying since March :| ...tired of feeling like I'm trapped in a box.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i'd like to improve my gpa in school, do well with my research and attempt to branch out more. i definitely, definitely need to enroll in a driving school or something this next year, need to get far more comfortable with driving... it's a hindrance for me.

have really no goals relating to social avenues cos those usually fail, but if i manage to make new connections, that's cool too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

find my passion for things once again
schedule my time more wisely
try to be more open to people and new experiences
complete some of the things that seem to stretch off into infinity.
be a better person

I probably should be more specific with the things I want to achieve.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Ellie2210 said:


> What area(s) in your life are you unhappy with that need a change?
> For me, this year sort of sucked for a few reasons...
> 1. Although I am grateful to have a job, I am very unhappy where I am. So I am going to throw my resume out there and hope for the best!
> 2. I was dismissed from nursing program last December (very embarrassing) and since then I have been taking classes to bring up my gpa. So the next thing is to apply for programs for the fall. (After being dismissed from an rn program, it is practically impossible to get into another rn program so trying for lpn and surgical tech)
> ...


In a nutshell, basically the same as you 1 & 3 are pretty important. I like my area of work, but find the place toxic.

Looking at specifics, I'd like to try dare myself to host a gathering (mix what little friends I have) continue physical exercise and maintain a good shape. Eat properly, make more time for reading about self-help and career advancement. Try professionally network better (really not my thing, I'm anti brown nosing) Give things like meditation, yoga and EFT more of a shot. Try save better. Act more on good impulses, ie if I think a girl seems nice, go and talk to her!


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

I would like to improve my GPA, develop confidence by setting goals and achieving them and to make the most out of life. Most of all to find a hobby that I am very passionate about.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

- get on a better schedule
- read and study more
- improve financial situation
- get more fit/improve health


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't do new years resolutions. I never achieve what I set out to do and just end up being disappointed


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

-Hopefully my job. Definitely going to apply more often. It feels like it's time to move on.
-I'd like to be healthier overall.
-Would be wonderful to change my relationship status, but that's more of a fairytale than anything.


----------



## quietone37 (May 17, 2015)

I'm going to try to stop being scared to try new things so I can be happier.


----------



## sludge factory (Apr 21, 2010)

In 2017 I need to get a job and then my own place. Various things have stopped me in the past but now I'm finally qualified enough to get a job, so I need to take that step and start the next chapter of my life. It's just a shame that I have no idea what I want to do so I'm worried I will hate whichever job I do get. I just wish there was something simple I could do without needing to be social. Every job I see requires the applicant to be 'outgoing', an 'extrovert', etc. So infuriating.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Finish up school
Start at a new school
Pick up a new martial art. (Haven't chosen which one yet)
Get a driver's license


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm going to be realistic here so
Nothing


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The two major things I need to do before I can even think about anything else is:
~start driving again
~get back on meds and maybe try therapy again, currently looking for a new doctor


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

1. No fear
2. Exel at work and marriage
3. Happiness


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm going to find a way to be kinder to myself. A lot of times I can be my own worst enemy, and I delude myself into thinking there are issues where there aren't any. I'm going to continue to strive to be my best self, but cutting myself down, being terrible to myself, and way over exaggerating my own perceived flaws is not necessary, and it's a pretty big source of pain if I let it be. Overall this is something that I have improved upon over the last year and it's not as consistently prevalent as it used to be, but it's still one of the biggest personal obstacles that I need to work on.


----------



## journeyman (Sep 28, 2014)

perhaps shoot myself lol goals


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i should probably get access to my old transcripts and talk to someone about my chances of being able to re-enter their program ...or whatever. the thought of this makes me feel sick....


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

Get in the habit of doing more productive things each day, even if it's only a little.

Do more things to be a better daughter, sister, and girlfriend.

Look more into getting some kind of part-time job.


----------

